# Global Temperature Trends From 2500 B.C. To 2040 A.D.



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Interesting that reality is much different than the lefty commies would have you believe.



> At least 78 major temperature swing in the last 4,500 years including two since the 1970's


Global Temperature Trends Since 2500 B.C.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Some of remember when the P response in school was Global cooling. The world was going to freeze over and not fresh water would be left. Then they switched to Global warming. Blew it again. Now it is just Global climate change. Heck weather changes everyday, now they can be right all the time.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Some of remember when the P response in school was Global cooling. The world was going to freeze over and not fresh water would be left. Then they switched to Global warming. Blew it again. Now it is just Global climate change. Heck weather changes everyday, now they can be right all the time.


Very true. I remember that global cooling/a coming ice age was all the propaganda in the 70's and early 80's. It is wonderful that nature with the assist of real science and facts proves the commies wrong again.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Very true. I remember that global cooling/a coming ice age was all the propaganda in the 70's and early 80's. It is wonderful that nature with the assist of real science and facts proves the commies wrong again.


 Started in the mid 60's


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Whatever they have to do to get their way. 
.
Exposed: How world leaders were duped into investing billions over manipulated global warming data
.
https://www.google.com/amp/www.dail...rming-data.html?client=ms-opera-mobile&espv=1


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Started in the mid 60's


I was not alive in the mi-60's so my memories only go so far....:tango_face_wink:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

They don't care, it is about control of the masses.

They manipulate the data to suit.

Like the prediction in the 70's when the antarctic's ross ice shelf melting and flooding all coastal habitation.

That was to happen from us making a hole in the ozone layer.

Funny, the ice shelf has expanded by tens of thousands of square miles, and is the largest ever recorded.

Then we have the hockey stick temp results, more BS.

Remember alhole gore, his "we will all drown" with the melting if we didn't get his carbon credits?

From him we have the CO2 rise, so what, it will stimulate plant growth and they in the process absorb it and expel O2.

IMHO, there is nothing we can do to alter the weather on a global scale.

A smog situation in LA has no spillover effect on the East Coast. 

Then they created the polar vortex to explain away their prediction failures, more BS.

Having had to deal with weather for flying all over as a pilot, I found it very complex, 

even forecasting a few hours ahead was iffy back in the 70's,

today with doppler radar and computers it is much better but not exact even over 24 hours.

Now we have "EXPERTS" that can predict decades in advance, you be the asshole to believe them.

Researchers have the same things in common, politics and government grants, even more grants if they kowtow to some political hack.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It is the sun stupid. How intensely does it burn? We have had 4 ice ages in the history of the planet each ended with global warming all before man's industrialization and utilization of coal, oil or gas. These morons who believe the lies that man can ultimately control the weather need a good swift kick in the Henie.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> It is the sun stupid. How intensely does it burn? We have had 4 ice ages in the history of the planet each ended with global warming all before man's industrialization and utilization of coal, oil or gas. These morons who believe the lies that man can ultimately control the weather need a good swift kick in the Henie.


There are plenty of lefty commies that think that weather can be controlled. The former SOS, John Kerry spoke of stopping hurricanes if we only heeded global warming/climate change doctrine.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> There are plenty of lefty commies that think that weather can be controlled. The former SOS, John Kerry spoke of stopping hurricanes if we only heeded global warming/climate change doctrine.


Right, control hurricanes that are caused by man.

Now they are going to tell me the hurricane that sank the Atocha in 1622 was caused by man? WTF.

There were plenty of other shipwrecks by hurricanes long before man even knew he could burn that black rock.

The Spanish lost more of them to weather than to pirates and privateers in the Caribbean.

There have been hurricanes and typhoons occurring before the presence of man on the planet.

We can stop the weather patterns present, if we stop the rotation of the planet, good luck on that one to..


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Right, control hurricanes that are caused by man.
> 
> Now they are go ng to tell me the hurricane that sank the Atocha in 1622 was caused by man? WTF.
> 
> ...


You truly do need to be a special kid of stupid to be a man made climate change bobo, but they do exist. Mindless sheeple....


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Then there are idiots like the mayor of LA who want to lower the cities temperature. The city is a mess and almost bankrupt but he's worried about sanctuary for illegals and climate change.

http://www.latimes.com/projects/la-sci-cooling-los-angeles/

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Then there are idiots like the mayor of LA who want to lower the cities temperature. The city is a mess and almost bankrupt but he's worried about sanctuary for illegals and climate change.
> 
> L.A.?s mayor wants to lower the city?s temperature. These scientists are figuring out how to do it - Los Angeles Times
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Simple solution, each body generates the equivalent heat of a 100 watt incandescent light bulb, thereby adding to the cities heating.

Ship all the illegal tamale suckers back to their shithole country, problem solved.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

My go-to line to pretty much stop climate-change-we're-all-gonna-die-liberals in their tracks is a simple question...

"What should be the optimum temperature for planet earth"?


----------

